# welches material für ruderboot???



## Frank (19. August 2003)

hallo zusammen,
kann mir hier jemand die unterschiede und die einzelnen vor- und nachteile der einzelen materielien aufzeigen, aus denen ruderboote hergestellt werden?

da wären: 1. aluminium (bestimmt das beste, oder?)
                 2. gfk (wie sieht es mit der haltbarkeit aus?)
                 3. abs-thermoplast  
                 4. polyethylen

das boot wird nur im süsswasser eingesetzt, sollte aber schon robust und haltbar sein.
mfg

frank


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. August 2003)

Naja ein Aluboot würde ich mir nie kaufen. Wenn dort mal die Zange runterfällt, hören es die Fisch noch 5km weit weg.

Kauf Dir ein gutes GFK Boot. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Krallerboote gemacht. Haben wir auch im verein. Sind einfach zu reparieren und fast unsinkbar. Sind auch schnell zu rudern. Haben allerdings auch ihren stolzen Preis. Das größte Krallerruderboot (5,00 * 1,40 etwa) kostet neu etwa 3500 €. Der Preis ist zwar hoich , aber die Boote sind absolut spitze! 

Verhandle gerade. bekomme vielleicht ein gebrauchtes für ein Appel und ein Ei, allerdings muß ich dort noch etliche  € für dir Restaurierung reinstecken. Sind paar Löcher im Boden. Hoffe, das ich es bekomme und das ich es bis zur nächsten Saison fertig habe! Dann habe ich endlich mein eigenes BOOT.


----------

